# CHANGSHA | Greenland Intercity Station Towers | 206m x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Greenland Holdings https://www.ldjt.com.cn/






200米双子塔！长沙“绿地城际空间站”全解析


200米双子塔！长沙“绿地城际空间站”全解析,长沙,空间站,楼板




www.163.com













By lu407


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-27 by 排骨


----------

